# DAA (D Aspartic Acid)



## Navyairtraffic (Nov 30, 2013)

I've been using DAA for a while now (on and off).  Two main things I've noticed:

1.)  Noticeable strength gains
2.)  Horrific diarrhea  

If you take DAA for 12 days, studies have shown a 33% increase in testosterone in test subjects.  What the studies fail to mention is the demographic of test subjects (age, test levels, etc.).  For all I know, they took a group of 90yr old men..... however I feel a difference while on it.  

So, anyone else using DAA, what are your thoughts?


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 30, 2013)

I heard DAA for PCT, (As part of or in addition to normal protocol) is the way to go.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 30, 2013)

The primary study on DAA (or Aspartest-as it is a patented compound now) shows that when taken for 4 weeks at 3.12g a day, by healthy, athletic makes, natural testosterone production can be ramped up to 42% more than prior to having taken the product. 

It is a nice addition to a PCT, to help with sexual function as well as the other obvious reasons. 

One of the more common sides reported during testing as well as during normal usage was gastrointestinal discomfort and loose stool. 

You can try taking it with or without food, and see if that helps. If you are taking it and it is one of several ingredients in that product, you may want to rule out it being another compound causing the issue. 

Nitric oxide type compounds (like arginine or agmatine, in particular) have been known to cause the same effect you are describing, and these are in several DAA containing products.


----------



## Navyairtraffic (Nov 30, 2013)

^^Facts are great but I'm looking for user reviews/results and NOT pct.  Just normal supplement usage.  I won't have a cycle so I won't be using it as a pct.  thanks


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 30, 2013)

I have taken it off cycle, not during PCT, and thought it was one of the best and most consistent test boosting products to hit stores at the OTC level. 

Sex drive up, strength up, lean gains up, and better recovery. 

I also got more handsome. Didnt even think it was possible. 

Lastly, I will say that I personally have worked with young men as old as 18 that already had sky high levels of free natural test that took Aspartest and reported significant effects on their bodies, up to and including sexual and performance improvements.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 30, 2013)

Also should mention I took it as a stand alone as well as part of a stack. Both were great.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 30, 2013)

Eat whole farm fresh eggs everyday. You'll get just as much of a test boost.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 30, 2013)

Sweat from the asscrack of the wild seeker can also be used to boost test naturally.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 30, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Sweat from the asscrack of the wild seeker can also be used to boost test naturally.



It most definitely would!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 30, 2013)

I use it during off time.  not while on.


----------



## shenky (Nov 30, 2013)

Are there any side effects aside from diarrhea ?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 30, 2013)

I never had any, and no one I know that's been on it has had any. 

Loose stool is the only side I have heard of really being an issue.


----------



## Navyairtraffic (Nov 30, 2013)

shenky said:


> Are there any side effects aside from diarrhea ?



For me, just diarrhea.  However that gets better over time, not totally eliminated, but better.  Farting during the first week..... fuggedaboutit!!  It's like playing Russian roulette with 6 bullets in the gun.  You will lose the "I think this is a fart" gamble every time. 

I never thought about the sex drive thing but yea, I notice a huge difference now.  Especially when I get back from the gym.  As far as being better looking.... don't think plastic surgery would help this mug.

In the gym, an increase in strength is the most predominant change I notice.  The best thing about DAA is the price, $30 for 400g will last you a LONG time. 

I've never used it for more than 2 weeks at a time.  Heard 2 weeks on 2 off is the way to go.  Maybe I'll try it for 4 weeks next time.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 30, 2013)

4-8 weeks is what I would run myself.

Far as brand or specific DAA, I would make sure it's Aspartest. Purity and quality make a huge difference. Test powder and DAA 3K are both Aspartest and to my knowledge the only ones on the shelf right now that have 99% purity and is made in a cGmP facility.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 1, 2013)

I have AI sports D-Aspartic Acid. (300g)
Haven't tried it yet.
I know a guy personally that liked the bulk stuff nutra was selling at one point as well.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

I've used that as well. 

Decent price but Unfortunately it Tastes like hot garbage and ANabolic Innovations, to my knowledge, is not a license holder.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Nutraplanet may be selling the USPlabs version, which is a license holder for Aspartest.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 1, 2013)

For its price it's worth it.  For sure


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 1, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I've used that as well.
> 
> Decent price but Unfortunately it Tastes like hot garbage and ANabolic Innovations, to my knowledge, is not a license holder.



LOL that isn't very inspiring to hear!

I do not believe the DAA to be bulk usplabs that was BCAA's for awhile. (killer deal)

Next batch I get will def check on this license you speak of


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> The primary study on DAA (or Aspartest-as it is a patented compound now) shows that when taken for 4 weeks at 3.12g a day, by healthy, athletic makes, natural testosterone production can be ramped up to 42% more than prior to having taken the product.
> 
> It is a nice addition to a PCT, to help with sexual function as well as the other obvious reasons.
> 
> ...



Only the Topo et. Al study showed that kind of serum increase from DAA supplementation and that was on patients who were already on the low end of normal. In fact, a study performed by Willoughby showed that DAA lead to no significant increase in either LH or serum testosterone on patients more in the normal range of values. In trained athletes with baseline levels of 7-8ng/ml of testosterone, the negative feedback loop of the HPTA inhibits any increase from DAA. In my opinion it's a largely worthless supplement. Increased energy and libido are not dependent on increased testosterone making review of those sides ineffective in gauging efficacy of DAA.


----------



## Navyairtraffic (Dec 1, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Only the Topo et. Al study showed that kind of serum increase from DAA supplementation and that was on patients who were already on the low end of normal. In fact, a study performed by Willoughby showed that DAA lead to no significant increase in either LH or serum testosterone on patients more in the normal range of values. In trained athletes with baseline levels of 7-8ng/ml of testosterone, the negative feedback loop of the HPTA inhibits any increase from DAA. In my opinion it's a largely worthless supplement. Increased energy and libido are not dependent on increased testosterone making review of those sides ineffective in gauging efficacy of DAA.



Great info^^. Maybe the effects I've felt are from placebo.  Or maybe I have low test to begin with.  Idk.  I'm getting my test levels checked this week (yesterday being my last day on DAA).  I'll report back a week later with the results.  However, without a baseline test (w/o DAA), my results should be inconclusive.  

I wonder how long after taking DAA your test levels go back to normal (assuming DAA has an effect on test levels)?  Maybe I'll wait that alloted time and check then for a baseline.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Navyairtraffic said:


> Great info^^. Maybe the effects I've felt are from placebo.  Or maybe I have low test to begin with.  Idk.  I'm getting my test levels checked this week (yesterday being my last day on DAA).  I'll report back a week later with the results.  However, without a baseline test (w/o DAA), my results should be inconclusive.
> 
> I wonder how long after taking DAA your test levels go back to normal (assuming DAA has an effect on test levels)?  Maybe I'll wait that alloted time and check then for a baseline.



DAA can affect test levels with statistical significance meaning the response (increase in LH secretion and test levels) to the stimulus (DAA supplementation) is conclusive in certain demographics. Those with low test levels can expect an increase based on a low p value or high significance factor but the clinical significance of even that is negligible. So even if you were in the low test level range to begin with and DAA did in fact increase your values, the effect of that physiologically is minor and not worth the effort IMO. It certainly hasn't been shown to be harmful so if the decision is best left to the individual and if they can justify the use.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is one of the studies 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2774316/


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

One of the issues you are going to encounter is that there are minimal human studies on the effects of DAA supplementation.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Second, just like people respond differently to products like GH and their bloodwork reflects that, the same goes for OTC supplements. I would say even more so.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Here is one of the studies
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2774316/



That's the Topo study I referenced before. 



GuerillaKilla said:


> Second, just like people respond differently to products like GH and their bloodwork reflects that, the same goes for OTC supplements. I would say even more so.



Very true but I'm not denying it works in certain demographics but even when it works it's best, it's still a minimal change when gauging clinical effects


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2013)

I was posting it for NAT. 


Anyway, since we obviously are not going to come to terms on this, i have contacted Rumpy. 

We are going to discuss the details of your demise over fondue.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I was posting it for NAT.
> 
> 
> Anyway, since we obviously are not going to come to terms on this, i have contacted Rumpy.
> ...



You know how bad I hate that stuff? My ex took me to a fondue place and I sat away from the table for that stuff . Felt nauseous even setting foot in the building. Ugh


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2013)

I would like to smother you in cream cheese and ride you around the playground while I hit you with a riding crop made of sharp cheddar.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2013)

Just buy yourself some Fukin eggs!! Whole eggs will increase your test levels by 100%. How do you like them apples?


----------



## Onrek (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been running DAA for about 15 days now, along with about a dozen eggs a day, as well as extra vitamin B-6 and D3.

Balls definitely changed. Not bigger or smaller, but *harder* most definitely. Balls also feel heavier throughout day with some slight pains here and there. Ejaculation volume is bigger than normal.

I've also been running Halotropin and Chrysin as supposed AIs (not sure how well their effectiveness is, but most people seem to agree they work).

Only bad side effect I've had was that before I started taking the Chrysin, I was starting to get a little more emotional than usual. I started hanging out with a new chick so it might have been something to do with developing feels too fast, not sure.


----------

